
Show HN: Simple Automated Site Scanner - djronin47
https://simple-scanner.com
======
djronin47
Hello, I am a former pen-tester, and current software developer. Looking to
get some feedback on a startup I'm working on to provide automated site
scanning that is easy to use.

Please let me know what you think.

I've thus far received little feedback and would truly appreciate any
constructive criticism.

Thanks.

